# Knicks have deal available for first-round pick



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Of course, the key there is getting talks revived and jumping into the driver's seat. The Knicks don't have the best trade pieces, but the fact that New York is Melo's preferred destination and that the Knicks could package a deal better than some, it's possible.


http://www.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/22748484/24934980?source=rss_teams_New_York_Knicks

I dont know how much credit to give this guy because he doesnt list the other team willing to trade the knicks a first round pick. Anyone know this author "Royce Young"?

But anyway if the Knicks get a hold of a first round pick then start printing the knick-melo jerseys now .


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

http://nymag.com/daily/sports/2010/09/report_knicks_can_acquire_a_no.html

Maybe this story has some legs after all.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I wonder what would the deal be to acquire that first round pick. Its hard for me to imagine a mid-ling or lottery team giving up their first round pick unless we're giving up either Randolph or Gallo in the deal. We do have about $2-$3 million in cap space, so maybe we'll use it in acquiring a small, unwanted contract. I've heard that the Mavericks are looking to move Alexis Ajinca and never wanted DeShawn Stevenson, so maybe it might be them. I would imagine those picks would be in the mid 20's though.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I also wonder about these Iggy for Melo rumors. 

As much as Iggy is a quasi-allstar, he's been rumored in so many trades that one would have to assume the 76ers are willing to move him. I just wonder if the Nuggets would also be willing to also assume Elton Brand's contract, which would seal the deal IMO. If that were to happen, I could see Melo being directed for a package for little more than Gallo and Eddy Curry, maybe with a draft pick.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I wonder what would the deal be to acquire that first round pick. Its hard for me to imagine a mid-ling or lottery team giving up their first round pick unless we're giving up either Randolph or Gallo in the deal.


People on ESPN seem to believe it would be chandler for a first rounder.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Danilo, Curry and 2011 and 2014 1st Rounders for Melo?

Felton/Douglas
Mason Jr./Walker
Carmelo
Amare/Randolph
Turiaf/Mozgov

It's a short bench, but a much better team.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Melo will be a knick...it is only a matter of time. Don't get used to this team.


----------

